# New magazine for Preppers!!!



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I went to my local market and usually pick up one of my favorite magazines, The Backwoodsman and found a premier issue of, American Frontiersman. In this issue they cover such topics as a poor man's debris hut shelter and a complete butchering guide, as well as building a cabin on a budget. There are several firearms articles both black powder and modern firearms. I still got a copy of Backwoodsman and I will add this mag to the subscription list.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

there used to be a magazine called American Survivalist. I think its been discontinued now


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a stack of American Survivalist magazines (under three different names) about 15" high. I still love to go through them.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

This one is brand new and seems to cover survival, prepping, and frontier living.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

I just picked up American Survival last months issue.
I usually do not buy them, this one was worth the purchase from the vast amount of content it provided.

but... it was $8.99


----------



## GraywolfSurvival (Jan 1, 2013)

Prepare Magazine is going to a print version soon too.


----------

